

Palm granting some developers access to webOS SDK - lunchbox
http://pdnblog.palm.com/?p=107

======
oomkiller
Thanks for this, hopefully they will begin letting us in soon.

On another note, who else hates having to second guess articles because of
what day it is?

:)

~~~
dawson
I applied too, and agree with reference to April Fools.

